# Butchers Puppy Food



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

What do people think about it? Jack's on it but I'm sure there must be something better out there I can give him. He gets proplan with it aswell.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

mine have a bit but predominantly feed the royal canin my dogs love it and pups seem to as well

btw blu looks fab hun


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice to see you back 

Can't give mine royal canin because Cheeko is allergic to it. Other 2 eat the tripe but Jack gets really itchy with it so he's on something different. Mad house when it comes to food :lol:

Thanks he's 18 months old now! Got another pup to show the other week and that's who Jack is.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

u got any pics up of jack? hows it all going with showing hun? lol these damn poodles are so addictive arent they lol


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/135636-jack-trying-act-cute.html That's him. He decided today he doesn't like walking on a show lead 

Showing is going well but you know how facey it is!

Yep they are addictive. Now for the 4th :lol:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

My boy was fed butchers puppy meat with JWB dry. Butchers was the only brand he would like (he was a fuss pot) and he always did very well on it. When madam came along I changed both over to raw feeding so Piper never ate puppy food, and I personally would never feed anything else


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think butchers is the best but it's also far from the worst in my opinion. Have you tried Natures harvest or perhaps wainwrights? they are both good quality wet.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I dont think butchers is the best but it's also far from the worst in my opinion. Have you tried Natures harvest or perhaps wainwrights? they are both good quality wet.


I might give them a try. He likes the Butchers but isn't like 'Ooo my dinner can't wait to eat it.' He would take it or leave it really and at his age he should still be getting 3/4 meals but he wont eat that.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine eat the adult and do well on it. It's better than a lot of tinned food.


----------



## miss_miss (Dec 12, 2010)

i only have cats but when i have bought meat for pets from a butcher it is nasty looking and nasty smelling

so I go to a pet meat abbatoir and buy meat

I have the option of getting the kennel mix for $1-00 a kilo or the beef and heart for $2-00 a kilo 

both of these are butchered that day and have not been frozen and they smell really pleasant and look good and my cats love it 

they refuse to eat the stuff from the butcher

so see where the greyhound racing dogs get their food from and go there if it is nearby and convenient to you - if the meat is nice then that is something you can consider


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I tell ya what, it might not be the best out there for them but its surely the one that Rupert will gobble down without sniffing first. 

He gets mostly Wainwrights wet now, but if he's being a bit funny about it I mix in a spoon of Butchers for him. 

I've stopped worrying about it. Yeah, its got animal derivatives in it, but what is offal and the like, fed on raw diets? Animal derivatives?! He gets his main source of nutrients etc from the WW, his AMP minces and his Royal Canin. To me the spoon of butchers is just like me having my 11 o'clock biccie each day! :thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Will take him a trip at PAH later today once dad is out of hospital since he has no food left. Shame they don't do samples for dogs to try :lol:

Don't really like feeding animal deriatives but then surely that's in the tripe etc too?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Will take him a trip at PAH later today once dad is out of hospital since he has no food left. Shame they don't do samples for dogs to try :lol:
> 
> Don't really like feeding animal deriatives but then surely that's in the tripe etc too?


I feel the same.

To be quite honest, I don't think its any different to feeding chappie, bar there are less cereals in it. I've been reading up on it recently as its certainly what Rupert favours out of everything.

The whole animal derivative thing got a bad press way back, I don't know what or why because I didn't have a dog, but I've been chatting to mum2heidi about it, and she seems to think the same as me. There's some legislation out there now to stop them using anything bar animal products?

Tripe HAS to be classed as a derivative of an animal, surely. So does all offal etc.

Again, I'm reverting to the fail proof if it works for your dog, it works for your dog. Are they happy, healthy? Yes, then stick with it if it works. Rupert had 1/2 WW and 1/2 butchers this morning as we are running low on WW but I don't get paid until Tuesday nxt week and he wolfed the lot down and looked at me for more.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Can I ask a quicky question about the WW wet please? In view of the ND situation, I've bought a few WW wet trays to try - do you know what the EC antioxidants are in it? Thought maybe Vit C and E - hoping no nasties in there! Ta! Claire (Sorry to hijack but as you are WW feeders......:thumbup


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

henry said:


> Can I ask a quicky question about the WW wet please? In view of the ND situation, I've bought a few WW wet trays to try - do you know what the EC antioxidants are in it? Thought maybe Vit C and E - hoping no nasties in there! Ta! Claire (Sorry to hijack but as you are WW feeders......:thumbup


No worries!

Wainwrights Lamb and rice (as an example):

*Ingredient(s):

*Fresh Lamb (min. 65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Seaweed, Chicory Root. with Antioxidant EC Additives.

*Typical Analysis: 
*
Moisture 74.2%, Protein 11.2%, Oils and Fats 6.5%, Fibre 5.4%, Ash 3%, Calcium 0.52%, Phosphorus 0.43%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25iu/kg.

I can't see any nasties in there to be honest. :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> No worries!
> 
> Wainwrights Lamb and rice (as an example):
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - just wondered what the "Antioxidant EC Additives" were....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldnt get thro on the helpline either - Im curious now :lol:.
Rang my local branch and the person I know would know isnt there but someone "has gone to find out and will ring me back in 20 mins?"
Watch this space


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Seaweed in dog food? I always stop mine from eating that at the beach!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

henry said:


> Thanks for that - just wondered what the "Antioxidant EC Additives" were....


And I though it said it below:



Horse and Hound said:


> *Typical Analysis: *
> 
> Moisture 74.2%, Protein 11.2%, Oils and Fats 6.5%, Fibre 5.4%, Ash 3%, Calcium 0.52%, Phosphorus 0.43%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25iu/kg.
> 
> I can't see any nasties in there to be honest. :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Seaweed in dog food? I always stop mine from eating that at the beach!


Seaweed is a brilliant supplement, along with Brewers Yeast. Used to give it my horse. Currently considering giving it to Rupert.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Seaweed is a brilliant supplement, along with Brewers Yeast. Used to give it my horse. Currently considering giving it to Rupert.


I thought it would be bad for them!

Well got some WW. Told mum not to feed him while I was out because I was going to get him new food to try. Being mum and knowing better she feeds him anyway so I thought he wouldn't be interested in the WW but he loved it. Other 2 had a sniff and decided it doesn't smell disgusting enough for them 

While I was in someone was getting one of those nutrition talk things and the woman said she only ever tells people to use hard food as treats  Ooo that place winds me up at times :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Seaweed is v good. If I remember rightly it contains 70+ vitamins and minerals so is a great supplement as HandH says. Brewers yeast is a complex of all the B vits.

Just received my order of Acana and funnily enough it contains organic kelp which of course is seaweed


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> While I was in someone was getting one of those nutrition talk things and the woman said she only ever tells people to use hard food as treats  Ooo that place winds me up at times :lol:


Everyone has their own way of doing things I suppose.

Good luck with the WW! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i really like butchers my old dog did really well one on it, everyone commented on him and his coat was pure white, he also had bics aswell, but i didnt know alot about food back then so he had iams and tesco mixers, but he was really healthy.

i feed my cats the cat food made by butchers, called classic, all do really well on it and no rubbish in it either  aswell as taste of the wild and porta 21


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh whats the best way to use seaweed then? Do you buy it and pop it on the food? Can anyone suggest some dog friendly and the Brewers yeast or would that just be any brewers yeast?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm not really sure I know CSJ do a lot of natural supplements so they may have something. I will have a quick look on the net in a mo.

I feed my dog Bionic Biotics supplement for her tum - it a broad spectrum min/vit supplement as well and that contains brewers yeast.

I think with both seaweed and brewers yeast, it wouldnt matter where you got it (other than quality)you would just need to know how much to use.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks.. Will have a nosy when i get home from work


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Zoe, just had a quick look. Dodson and Horrell do a range of supplements for dogs including seaweed. I couldnt find anything joint but if you google separately seaweed/brewers yeast and dogs. Lots comes up.

Trophy and Whites I notice contain both in their feeds.
Happy hunting :lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Doreen Paige do alot of supplements but I'm not sure what they are like. I know the drops are great.

Yumega are always advertising at shows and used by all the top winning show dogs... Yet when you ask people if they use it they say no because it's rubbish :lol:


----------

